
Building A Real Mobile Web - wheels
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/08/building-a-real-mobile-web.html
======
TomOfTTB
The problem with the hardware side of this is it would require dual-mode
phones in the U.S. which consumers have shown very little interest in. If your
phone’s subsidized you’re stuck on the same network for several years anyway
so why pay a lot of extra money when you’ll probably want a better phone in 2
years anyway?

On the software most of what he asks for is either already available with
mobile Flash or will be with HTML 5 implementation. That will give you the
ability to make apps that pretty much pass for native

(You can really do that now unless you want to use the iPhone’s camera or
program a game).

But what Adobe and the HTML 5 spec are notably missing is support for gestures
and multi-touch. The iPhone has made it clear to me that both are necessary
parts of a touch screen interface. Until web apps support those two they’ll
always be 2nd class citizens and that’s a bad thing since no mobile web
development platform seems to be focusing on either.

